# Parrot fish sick *Help*



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi guys new posting here, but been reading for about 4 months. I have a parrot fish that I believe has ick. He has white spots, rubs his body on the gravel and ornaments in the tank. He also kinda just rest/lays on the bottom of the tank. He is in a 75 gallon tank with another parrot, 2 bala sharks, 4 tiger barbs, 4 diamond tetras, 2 rams & 1 pletco. I asked the man at the pet store and he said he thinks it is ick. So I am treating the tank with a product called "API Super ICK Cure". I have been treating the tank for 3 days so far by doing what the directions say, removed filters etc. I am sch. to make a 25% water change and gravel suck friday. My parrot doesn't seem to be getting any better. How long does it usually take to cure ick? I have the temp set at 82deg F & have also added API Aquarium Salt. When should I see improvements? and also does this sound like it is ick? I hope I provided all the info and didn't miss anything. help me out guys! He has really started to slam his body on the gravel.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor guy. It definitely sounds like Ich to me, I can see the whitespots. I've never had experience with having to treat for this, thank goodness.. I'll count my blessings there. Hopefully someone can give you some advice!


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Update*

The white spots seem to be almost all gone today. The only problem is that he still seem to not have really any energy and he wouldn't eat yesterday and he shows no interest in eating today. How long can fish usually go with out eating? I am doing a 25% water change and gravel suck on friday so hopefully that will help out.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
have a look here.
http://www.fishforum.com/tropical-fish-diseases/information-about-ich-also-known-white-1255/
this is very well written explanation,and should help you.
the only thing i didn't quite understand was when you said you removed the filters ?


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

willow said:


> the only thing i didn't quite understand was when you said you removed the filters ?


Yeah I dont get it either but when your treating your fish the directions always say to remove ur filtration media dont ask why lol i dont know i just know its what they say to do


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

The instructions, as I understand them, is to remove the carbon in the filter, if you are using carbon. I'm assuming it's because the carbon sucks up the meds, making them less effective. Once you're done medicating you replace the carbon to suck up the meds. I assume that's the reason why...


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Carbon is very good at removing impurities and pollutants from the water including medications. Always best to remove carbon when using medications or meds become diluted and thus less effective.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ahhhh right i see,
thanks for clearing that guys,yes makes perfect sence to remove
the carbon,if it's in the filter,as the meds won't work.


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Update*

I just finished treating the tank/fish for ick. All white spots are gone and he seems to be swimming fine. I'm going to be doing a 25% water change, real good gravel suck & replacing the filters rite now. The only problem is my fish hasent eatin in 3 days? Any reason why?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd be inclined to give him a few more days before I started to worry. Meds are tough on a fish and it could just be that he's not feeling up to par due to the medication treatment. Hopefully he'll perk up and eat soon.


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope. I just got done doing about a 30% change, replaced with all new filters and did a really good gravel suck. Should I put some more aquarium salt in? since I prob. removed alot of it during the gravel suck and water change?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

If it was me (and it's not!) I wouldn't add anymore salt, not until someone with experience with this particular situation chimes in with the advice. When I treated for ich using the temp/salt method the idea was to REMOVE the salt from the water when the course of treatment was over....


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

If you're really worried, maybe you could divise a divider of sorts, and seperate him and give him really tasty brine shrimp or blood worms, or whatever kinds of treats those fish like. I think he'll be fine though.


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well good news...He seems very happy and is swimming around the whole tank. He is also eating now. Just one thing...My fish seems to have some black lines on his to top and bottom back fin. Any idea of what this could be? I conquer 1 problem and a new one starts haha.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

hummmm....I have no idea. I very glad he's freely swimming and eating. Both are good signs. Can you post a pic of the black "lines"? It would help as far as an id....


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> hummmm....I have no idea. I very glad he's freely swimming and eating. Both are good signs. Can you post a pic of the black "lines"? It would help as far as an id....


Yea Ill try to get a pic up tomorrow. Thanks for all your help so far guys and gals! :thumbsup:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
wonderful news and yeah a picture would be good.


----------



## aquatramp (Dec 6, 2008)

Ick does not just go away. These are parasites that burrow into the fish and then fall off, land on the bottom of the tank and reproduce, Get yourself some Ick Guard or some type of Ick medication, remove your charcoal if you use it, and treat according to directions.

Ick will kill your fish and with this much ick on him, he is very stressed right now.

If you use aquarium salt, raise your temps but do not raise the temps if you use medication. Medication depletes the oxygen in the tank and so does raising the temps so do not do both.


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well good news. The ick seems to be gone. My fish is swimming around and seems really happy. He is also back to eating and being a pig haha. The black marks on his fins also seem to be gone now. Thanks again for everyones help.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i'm glad all is well.
keep a close eye on your tank for a while,as ICH can come back
when you do your water change,try and do a very good deep
gravel vac.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

aquatramp, did you even read this thread before posting?

Next time I recommend killing the ich with a salt/high temp treatment.


----------



## aquatramp (Dec 6, 2008)

He is not eating because he is highly stressed. You can picture how you would feel if you had parasites all over your body under your skin sucking your blood and in your gills making it difficult to breath. I totally hate ick! It's a nasty parasite and kills easily.

I so hope the ick is now gone. I would vac the gravel to make sure you have gotten any that may be lurking and be a larger water change to remove the med. But keep an eye on him for a week to make sure none return. He will start eating as he feels better.

OOPS. I missed a few posts there. Glad he is fine now.


----------

